# Pregnant & alone w/ no friends



## Wanderer29 (Nov 10, 2014)

It's been difficult accepting this unplanned pregnancy but it has been even more agonizing for me to admit I have no one to share my thoughts and feelings with. My loneliness is unbearable at this point. Can anyone relate?


----------



## Wanderer29 (Nov 10, 2014)

I've got a feeling no one will respond to this because I used the word "pregnant" and no one wants to deal with pregnant ppl. Or maybe it's my anxiety talking........🤷


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

It's one thing to be friendless like many of the people on this forum (including myself), but it's even harder to be friendless and pregnant. I wish you had a friend you could talk to. If it makes you feel any better, 95% of my conversations are with myself, and the other 5% are at work. So you're not the only person who has nobody to talk to. But you have a bigger issue to deal with than me because you have to take care of another person.

In fact, when was the last conversation I had with a human outside of work? I don't remember. The only time I talk outside of work is when I go to pickup food, I have to tell them my name. I go to the gym in the middle of the night because I don't like to be around other people outside. My apartment is perpetually out of food because I hate going to the grocery store, so I just eat takeout until I finally work up the courage to buy some bread and meat for sandwiches.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Wanderer29 said:


> It's been difficult accepting this unplanned pregnancy but it has been even more agonizing for me to admit I have no one to share my thoughts and feelings with. My loneliness is unbearable at this point. Can anyone relate?


Is the father available for you to talk to or get support from?


----------



## Karoshka7 (Jun 20, 2021)

Wanderer29 said:


> It's been difficult accepting this unplanned pregnancy but it has been even more agonizing for me to admit I have no one to share my thoughts and feelings with. My loneliness is unbearable at this point. Can anyone relate?


I know what that's like. Six years ago I was in the same situation and im sure you already know that hormones don't really help either. I wish I would've joined some pregnancy groups but I was going thru too much and put everything off. You can always meet friends on here..that's kinda what it's for anyways right? Talking with ppl that have some form of anxiety riddled loneliness...I'm trying too heh


----------



## Wanderer29 (Nov 10, 2014)

chrisinmd said:


> Is the father available for you to talk to or get support from?


I cannot count on him for we are not together anymore. My situation leaves me breathless at times because of the truth I have to face daily.


----------



## Wanderer29 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sainnot said:


> It's one thing to be friendless like many of the people on this forum (including myself), but it's even harder to be friendless and pregnant. I wish you had a friend you could talk to. If it makes you feel any better, 95% of my conversations are with myself, and the other 5% are at work. So you're not the only person who has nobody to talk to. But you have a bigger issue to deal with than me because you have to take care of another person.
> 
> In fact, when was the last conversation I had with a human outside of work? I don't remember. The only time I talk outside of work is when I go to pickup food, I have to tell them my name. I go to the gym in the middle of the night because I don't like to be around other people outside. My apartment is perpetually out of food because I hate going to the grocery store, so I just eat takeout until I finally work up the courage to buy some bread and meat for sandwiches.


I truely do desire to have friends. I do love peoples' company and time but I often find out that people just don't want mine. I'm either not good enough to spend time with or I'm not worth any time. I've been friendless for over 10 years. I've learned through out the years that I'm simply just a nobody. So who would want to spend time with a nobody? Not anyone. It's what I've come to terms with. Thank you for responding btw.


----------



## Wanderer29 (Nov 10, 2014)

Karoshka7 said:


> I know what that's like. Six years ago I was in the same situation and im sure you already know that hormones don't really help either. I wish I would've joined some pregnancy groups but I was going thru too much and put everything off. You can always meet friends on here..that's kinda what it's for anyways right? Talking with ppl that have some form of anxiety riddled loneliness...I'm trying too heh


I've been feeling this way and dealing with loneliness for years now way before I became pregnant. But yea, I get you, my hormones are high at the moment tho still the truth of it all being friendless has stayed the same for years.
Has talking to people on here helped you in any kind of way?


----------

